# New addition to our family...



## Keith D. (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi all, we would like to introduce you to the newest member of our family. His name is Jasper, he is a tangerine cross jungle het eclipse leopard gecko. He is 2 months old today.


----------



## wellington (Aug 16, 2015)

Very cute, congrats.


----------



## Merrick (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice Leo's are great pets


----------



## MPRC (Aug 16, 2015)

Cute little guy. I lost my girl last year. I got her in middle school as an adult and I'm 28 now. She was nearly indestructible.


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 16, 2015)

Cute. Congrats. I just have not yet develop a way to appreciating them.


----------



## lolatmy (Sep 26, 2015)

congrats hes cute and beautiful


----------

